# Polar Rose, You Never Know Where the Internet's Headed



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

I've cut and pasted most of this text from my company website. It's worth a read. 

"If you’ve posted photos on the Web, take heed. Polar Rose, a new search engine uses sophisticated facial recognition to reconstruct a 3D shape of someone’s face and combines it with other features to generate a "face print" that is used to search other photos for a match. 

http://technology.newscientist.com/...ting-software-will-scour-web-for-targets.html

Polar Rose software studies pictures of faces, determines their unique features, and then attempts to recognize whose faces are shown. Though facial recognition isn’t new, Polar Rose claims to be more accurate than previous technologies and it’s been turned loose on all the pictures stored on the Web. A Polar Rose browser plugin for Firefox is currently in private beta and slated for release in January of ’08, with an Internet Explorer plugin following soon. The plugin allows users to: 

Discover who is in any public photo 

Search for more photos of the same person on specific sites or across the whole Internet 

Be alerted when new photos matching visual search criteria appear 

Collectively add information and tag people in online photos

Automatically sort online photos by the people appearing in them 

If you post family photos to Web sites like Flickr, Webshots, Snapfish or other photo-sharing services, Polar Rose can most likely identify the people in the photographs. It’s hard to say just how intrusive Polar Rose will be, but the fact is that there will certainly be more tracking of online photography. Just as you’re careful about text information online, you should be careful about your “photographic privacy” as well. "

Beesource is the only place on the web I have ever posted my pic. I wonder how it will do with George's half and half face pic? 

Protect us, Barry.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Troutsqueezer said:


> Beesource is the only place on the web I have ever posted my pic.


You think. I did a search on myself once and found a photo that was taken for a company brochure a few years back.

Besides, they must get the database info somewhere else, or else you could post photos of your dog with your name on it and be safe. Drivers' license photos are all digital now.

Hello, Big Brother!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hobie said:


> You think. I did a search on myself once and found a photo that was taken for a company brochure a few years back.


I found that one too!

*www.morrellimelvin.com/.../013-HobieWave.html*


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

And what else was in the pic i didnt notice


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Barry said:


> I found that one too!
> 
> *www.morrellimelvin.com/.../013-HobieWave.html*


Ah, but which one is me?  Actually, those boats are mediocre. Now, THIS is more like it!:
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q289/SLaun/Misc/Hobie.gif

(That actually IS me...) All right, this is really off topic.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hobie said:


> Ah, but which one is me?
> 
> [snip]
> 
> (That actually IS me...)


No! You're pullin' my leg right? A simple Google of "Hobie" and picking the first image of a female I find is really you?!

You're the one standing. It kinda looks like the photo you have in the "Face to the Name, R U up to it?" thread.

- Barry


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Barry said:


> No! You're pullin' my leg right? A simple Google of "Hobie" and picking the first image of a female I find is really you?!
> 
> You're the one standing. It kinda looks like the photo you have in the "Face to the Name, R U up to it?" thread.
> 
> - Barry


No, no, no. I'm in the photo that *I* attached (old photo, had short hair then.) Methinks my bikini days are over.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I wonder if they can match my baby pics with those of today???


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

> Now, THIS is more like it!


Oh Yeah Baby, that's what I'm talking about 

Iddee, I'm going to have nightmares tonight.

George-


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I think that's what most of us thought Iddee looked like anyway!


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*Iddee need help has a baby*

Iddee, after seeing the baby pick. I was wondering. Did your parents have to tie a bone around your neck just to get the dog to play with ya?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Rat still has his bone, that's how he caught his wife!


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*Bill you are one sharp thinker*



BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Rat still has his bone, that's how he caught his wife!


Bill, you are just to sharp. Cant believe you figured that one out
You sure you dont have a degree in rocket science you are not telling us about.


----------

